# Symptoms and gender-- related?



## kmr1763

Just for fun thread :) I'm expecting our third babe. 

My first was a boy. I had next to no symptoms with him. I didn't feel tired (and I was commuting to school finishing my degree while pregnant with him), the only times I had ms was when my gag reflex was triggered. I just didn't really feel pregnant with him. 

My second was a girl. I was soooooooo tired during first tri with Her. SO SO SO tired. I also had pretty regular ms. Not too bad but definite change from my first pregnancy. 

This go around I have been pretty tired (I also have two kids and am almost 30!).... But no morning sickness!! Except for a spot of queasiness here or there I feel okay. Don't really feel pregnant. If I hadnt peed on that stick (was just giving in to the urge to poas didn't expect a positive test AT ALL) I would not suspect I was pregnant.

So... Just based on the lack of symptoms or not really feeling pregnant, I think this baby is a boy. How have your symptoms stacked up to the gender reveal?! Based on symptoms have you expected something and been right? Or expected something and then been completely shocked?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

My first two were boys and i had terrible morning sickness with them, threw up loads!!! And i just knew they were boys i could just feel it, my third was a girl and i didnt get bad morning sickness with her, i felt sick a lot but only threw up a few times, i got a lot of headaches in first tri with her though, i didnt know what she was, i didnt think she was a boy but i had no thinking of 'its a girl' i just didnt know, this time i dont have bad ms, only thrown up a couple of times but feel sicky now and again, gone off of a lot of foods and drinks, plus i dont have the 'its a boy' feeling, i have no feeling of what the gender is so for them reasons im going to guess its a girl this time, although im not finding out this time, i found out with all my babies so this as my last baby will be our suprise!! I dont mind either way what we have, a healthy baby is all i care about :)


----------



## kmr1763

That's super interesting!!! I asked my hubs if we could keep this one a surprise as we will be happy with either but he doesn't want to lol he's impatient.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

My fiance isnt impatient he will be fine eith the wait but i know the closer it gets to 20 week scan the harder i will find it to not find out lol, im REALLY impatient, but im determined to have a suprise lol


----------



## LockandKey

My first 2 pregnancies were exactly alike, mild nausea, some fatigue, same cravings, same aversions, and carried low in both, my first was a girl, my second was a boy. 

This is my 3rd pregnancy and so far my MS is way worse than it was with my first 2, my fatigue is around the same, no cravings, but my food aversion is everything under the sun, I basically never want to eat. I get sick if I just drink water. I feel completely deflated, haven't cooked, haven't cleaned. This time 1st tri is the worst I have ever had in all 3 of my pregnancies, and I am completely clueless on the gender, but anxious to find out :)


----------



## bdb84

With my first (boy), I had zero sickness. Zero symptoms, basically. 

My second pregnancy was identical to his, so I was convinced I was having another boy. Nope, girl. :)

With my third pregnancy, I *finally* experienced nausea (and only a couple bouts of actual sickness), but since it was a first for me, it didn't give me any indication as what the gender would be. I had another girl. 

I will say that the only differences in my boy/girl pregnancies was how I took my iced tea. I normally only drink hot tea, but when I'm pregnant I cannot get enough iced tea. 

With my son, it had to be UNsweetened iced tea. 

With both girls, my tea had to be as sweet as possible.

And now that I'm not pregnant, iced tea just isn't as good to me. It's so funny how that works. :)


----------



## bitethebullet

I had terrible migraines with my daughter but none this pregnancy and it's looking very likely to be a girl too! Not sure why the difference.


----------



## naturluvr

It's really just speculation, you never know though. With dd had MS first 3 months, had some strong food aversions. This one is similar but we won't know yet for a few weeks.x


----------

